# quali sono le porte seriali e le parallele?

## akiross

so che la domanda e' banale, ma io sono pigro le la chiedo lo stesso  :Razz: 

quali sono le porte seriali e le parallele? che device intendo...

grazie

ciao

----------

## silverfix

seriali /dev/ttyX

parallele /dev/lpX

----------

## bsolar

Parte splittata da questa thread.

----------

## cerri

 *akiross wrote:*   

> so che la domanda e' banale, ma io sono pigro le la chiedo lo stesso 

 

capisco la pigrizia ma qui siamo a livello di faq di linux!

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *akiross wrote:*   so che la domanda e' banale, ma io sono pigro le la chiedo lo stesso  
> 
> capisco la pigrizia ma qui siamo a livello di faq di linux!

 

cerri, sei guru! Non l'avevo notato.  :Razz: 

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> cerri, sei guru! Non l'avevo notato. 

 

eheheh io si ho gia' aperto lo spumante!  :Wink: 

ma quanta strada prima di diventare moderator...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cerri

 *silverfix wrote:*   

> seriali /dev/ttyX

 

e cmq /dev/ttySX   :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma quanta strada prima di diventare moderator...  

 

Essere Moderator ha i suoi lati negativi...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> cerri, sei guru! Non l'avevo notato. 

 

Continua la mia ascesa verso l'olimpo!!!!!

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Continua la mia ascesa verso l'olimpo!!!!!

 

È vero, sei l33t ora! Ti preferivo guri, mi sa che devo cancellarti qualche centiaio di post...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> È vero, sei l33t ora! Ti preferivo guri, mi sa che devo cancellarti qualche centiaio di post... 

 

Concordo (sui post da cancellare)  :Razz: 

Ma i nomi per le varie categorie (apprentice, guru, l33t etc) con che criterio li hanno dati? Estratti a caso da topolino? Fanno molto "lamer" imho (senza offese ovviamente)  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> È vero, sei l33t ora! Ti preferivo guri, mi sa che devo cancellarti qualche centiaio di post... 

 

naaaaaaaaaa per farmi tornare guru ne bastano una decina...  :Wink: 

 *shev wrote:*   

> Concordo (sui post da cancellare)

 

!!!

Mamma mia quanto siete cattivi qui!!!!

----------

